# More Phyllanthus fluitans



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a bunch of this floating plant if anyone wants it. I will mail or you can pick up in Denton or Oak Point. No promises about snails or Riccia.

Cheryl


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Me! Me! Me!

I could use some, please.


----------

